# Color matched paint



## Andy Dee (May 18, 2019)

Hey everyone, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me where I can have paint mixed to match the paint on my Huffy Kool Kitten bicycle. It's a weird goldish green color. Thanks


----------



## Greeced lightning (May 19, 2019)

There are some automotive paint stores that cameras. You can bring a part or color swatches in, they can photo, match & put it in a spray can for around twenty five bucks.


----------

